# programm zum autom. ausdruck einer webseite



## java_n00b (13. Nov 2008)

Hallo,

ich würde gerne ein java-prog schreiben, welches morgens automatisch eine website innerhalb eines passwortgeschützten bereich ausdruckt, die morgens zwischen 5am und 10am aktualisiert wird

es soll so aussehen 

java-programm: 

java programm soll jede minute den passwortgeschützten bereich (passwort bekannt) nach bestimmten betreffs, bzw. namen durchsuchen und wenn vorhanden, 

den aktuellen neuen hyperlink öffnen und den inhalt ausdrucken...

geht sowas, wenn ja wie????

bitte um ein bisschen quellcode, hab leider keine ahnung wie ich das genau realisieren soll...

grüße
michael


----------



## tuxedo (13. Nov 2008)

Du kannst mit Java und der Robot-Klasse z.B. Firefox fernsteuern. Wäre jetzt so der erste naive Ansatz der mir einfällt.

Allerdings hast du nicht geschildert, wieviel Erfahrung du mit Java schon hast. Und ohne das zu wissen ist es schwer an der richtigen Stelle anzusetzen. Nebenbei: Ohne ein wenig Eigeninitiative wirst du in Internetforen wenig hilfe bekommen. 

- Alex


----------



## HoaX (13. Nov 2008)

httpunit + htmlrenderer evtl


----------

